# Can I join without knowing a Member



## Jimmy91 (Jun 21, 2016)

Now I feel I have done a good amount of research and would like to join. My question is how would I be able to join without knowing a Freemason, may I get any recommendations and how I should go about this route? Thank you guys very much I look forward to your knowledge 

Also I'm at Fort Hood Texas and if anyone could point me to a lodge near me depending on the advice I get I would greatly appreciate it. 

Very respectfully, Jimmy 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Derek Harvey (Jun 21, 2016)

Look up online for the lodges in your area. Find out when they meet up. Go and have dinner with them. Talk to them and ask for a petition.


----------



## coachn (Jun 21, 2016)

Derek Harvey said:


> Look up online for the lodges in your area. Find out when they meet up. Go and have dinner with them. Talk to them and ask for a petition.


Best Advice Evah! (only do this with several lodges first if you can before you ask for a petition.  )


----------



## Ethan W (Jun 21, 2016)

coachn said:


> Best Advice Evah! (only do this with several lodges first if you can before you ask for a petition.  )


Great advice.

Sent from my XT1254 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Jimmy91 (Jun 21, 2016)

I appreciate the advice gentleman 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 21, 2016)

http://grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodge-locator/
http://www.mwphglotx.org/about/affiliated-lodges/

In both cases start with a search by county.

In the US send an email and/or call on the phone first to introduce yourself but never wait on a response.  Many lodges are not good at answering either.

In the US you start by knocking on the door.  Look up when and where they meet.  Show up an hour before then and knock.  Try several lodges near you and decide which one you like best.  From there on show up an hour before the meeting ever month.  Ask for a petition.  You can start showing up without knowing anyone, many of us did that.  Expect the Brothers to take a few months to get to know you.  Then you will know folks.

Outside of the US the process tends to be more circumspect.  In many countries you do need to know a Brother before you show up the first time at the door.

When you do have a degree scheduled please let the forum know when.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jun 22, 2016)

I recently went though this.

The lodge I petitioned has a 6 month waiting period. If you aren't related to any Masons and you don't know anyone at the lodge, you have to "hang around" at dinners and open events for 6 months before your petition will be accepted.

It was tough! But I made the 6 month mark and was Initiated 2 days ago. Last meeting of the season before the lodge closes for the summer.


----------



## Scoops (Jun 22, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> It was tough! But I made the 6 month mark and was Initiated 2 days ago. Last meeting of the season before the lodge closes for the summer.



Congratulations, Brother! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 22, 2016)

I had a similar start; attended dinners and open educational meetings. Asked for a petition after attending an Installation.
Congratulations, Brother Joseph.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 22, 2016)

There are several Lodges in the Fort Hood area, Killeen, Coppas Cove, Waco, Temple, seek thee shall find..


----------



## The Traveling Man (Jul 11, 2016)

Jimmy91 said:


> Now I feel I have done a good amount of research and would like to join. My question is how would I be able to join without knowing a Freemason, may I get any recommendations and how I should go about this route? Thank you guys very much I look forward to your knowledge
> 
> Also I'm at Fort Hood Texas and if anyone could point me to a lodge near me depending on the advice I get I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Keep us updated on your progress...


----------



## aw3552 (Jul 11, 2016)

I was in the same boat as you, and very quickly realized that many of my coworkers were Masons.  I, too, am in the Army, and you would be surprised at how many Soldiers are Freemasons.  There are several lodges listed on the Grand Lodge of Texas website: www.grandlodgeoftexas.org.  Being that you are at Fort Hood, you're only an hour from Grand Lodge in Waco.  Killeen has one lodge, Killeen #1125.  Mount Hiram #595 in Copperas Cove.  Harker Heights does not have a lodge.  

My best advice I can give is go and see if any of them have a Facebook page and send the page a message.  This is how I came across the lodge I joined.  Another tip is don't be worried about being nervous, the Brothers in the lodge are more than happy to talk about anything they can with you.  Have patience, and the next thing you know you'll have a petition in your hands.  Go to any public events they have going on.  Like a previous post said, try to go to an installation.  They are public events and give you a glimpse into what goes on.  Try to be there whenever they have practice going on, or prior to a stated meeting.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Jul 12, 2016)

Jimmy91 said:


> Now I feel I have done a good amount of research and would like to join. My question is how would I be able to join without knowing a Freemason, may I get any recommendations and how I should go about this route? Thank you guys very much I look forward to your knowledge
> 
> Also I'm at Fort Hood Texas and if anyone could point me to a lodge near me depending on the advice I get I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...



You can join without knowing a member. But a member must sign for you. Before I joined my Lodge, I reached out to a few members via Facebook. The Senior Warden responded. We met at a coffee spot and stayed there for 6 hours. After that meeting I was invited to the Lodge to meet the Worshipful Master. The Senior Warden and Worshipful Master signed for me and I submitted my petition. My Lodge has a 6 Steps to Initiation which requires potential candidates to attend a certain amount of functions and meet the Brothers before they are offered a petition. I advise you to meet the members, attend some functions and show that you are interested. It will also allow you to ask questions and get to know the member's character, as they also get to know your character. It makes it a lot easier when it comes time to petition.


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny (Jul 20, 2016)

I just walked up and asked a brother from the PH lodge #624... I'm being raised on 7/30. Loving it


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny (Jul 20, 2016)

That was in 12/15


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 21, 2016)

Dalton McGaffeny said:


> I'm being raised on 7/30



As you are currently an FC - Welcome to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 22, 2016)

Some counties in Kentucky enforce jurisdiction. You have to join the lodge that is the closer of where you live. As a relatively new MM I'm not sure if or how exceptions can be made.


----------



## LCWebb (Jul 23, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> I recently went though this.
> 
> The lodge I petitioned has a 6 month waiting period. If you aren't related to any Masons and you don't know anyone at the lodge, you have to "hang around" at dinners and open events for 6 months before your petition will be accepted.
> 
> ...


----------



## LCWebb (Jul 23, 2016)

I messed my post up somehow, but I like the idea of a longer waiting period if you do not know a member.


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jimmy91 said:


> Now I feel I have done a good amount of research and would like to join. My question is how would I be able to join without knowing a Freemason, may I get any recommendations and how I should go about this route? Thank you guys very much I look forward to your knowledge
> 
> Also I'm at Fort Hood Texas and if anyone could point me to a lodge near me depending on the advice I get I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Jimmy,
Welcome to the forum! There are several great lodges around Fort Hood! I'm willing to bet if you go to the lodges you'll probably recognize a guy or two. Belton, Killeen, Coperas Cove all have lodges plus there are probably more lodges still. I'd suggest you look on the Grand Lodge of Texas website and go visit a few of them. Don't sweat the time, and enjoy the fellowship. You'll be a Mason before you know it! Enjoy the journey my friend!


----------

